# Looking for 1/43 Scale Diecast Cars that



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

have front wheels that turn left and right.

I'm looking for cars/trucks/farm tractors for my 0 gauge layout.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hobby shops carry 1/48th scale vehicles.
Ebay has overpriced stuff.
With a ruler check out drugstores like Rite Aid, they have pull cars close to scale. Walmart and Kmart sometimes carry scale items though they are limited in sales. Most of their stock is bought and placed on ebay.
Ertl would be the best for tractors, they don't always list their scale. They can be found in Dept Stores. I don't know of any that have wheels that turn. Then there are scale car collectors.I got mine from a yard sale they can be seen on the Oscale Accessories for the Layout Thread.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks.

I found one site online selling 1/43's that have front wheels that turn but they're newer cars than what I want for my Hudson layout.

I'd really like 40's or 50's cars.

I need the turning from wheels because my plan to move them will require turning wheels.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can always changeout the chassis.
MTH Railking does sell scale cars 1/43. They have a 1957 Chevy Belair and a Nomad. I bought the Belair on a recent trip. It doesn't have front turning wheels. That' the oldest the others are 60's vintage.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> You can always changeout the chassis.
> MTH Railking does sell scale cars 1/43. They have a 1957 Chevy Belair and a Nomad. I bought the Belair on a recent trip. It doesn't have front turning wheels. That' the oldest the others are 60's vintage.


Thanks.

I guess most people buy these diecasts mainly as show pieces. One site I found sells awesome Corvettes with front streering but a 1998 Vet doesn't look the best in an early 1950's train layout :laugh:

That company's cars look so real that in a photo one couldn't tell they're models.

But right now I'm working on weathering my tracks to make them look more like real tracks. I don't like the painting method so I'm experimenting with real rust micro thin. I'm surprised that this is an area rarely discussed by Lionel railroaders.

Most sites dealing with weathering are HO train sites. All so far I've found use paint to age things.

I guess I'll have to figure it out and be the first to show others how to ruin their tracks with real rust :laugh:

To me shiny silver tracks really look dorkie. I'm using all Lionel 0 gauge vintage track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My local Rite Aide had a 1/36 scale 1950 chevy suburban for 5 bucks . The scale didn't seem too large to use. Using math 10.5 feet is 2.5" for 1/48, 3" for 1/43, and 3.5" for 1/36. 10.5 feet is the wheel base of my truck. A six foot person is 1.5" to scale. I guess the question is does the scale person look right to the vehicle?


I thought this was interesting.


----------

